# FIOS TV Came Knocking At My Door



## BobN (Jun 19, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon there was a knock at my door. When I answered there was a Verizon FIOS rep who asked me if I was satisfied with my FIOS Internet I had installed a few months ago. In leaving he mentioned that FIOS TV would be available in my neighborhood in a few months. When I started to question him about specifics of programming, offerings, deals, etc. he said he did not have any information at this time but to "watch the mail".

So, what do I need to be aware of in considering swithing to FIOS TV? I have been a generally satisfied DirecTV customer for more years than I can remember. I have 3 receivers; an old RCA, a D10 and an R15-300. All SD with no plans to upgrade to HDTV for now. Service has been fine however this past winter we seemed to experience a lot of system outages due to snow that we never experienced in past years. THe snow seemed to be sticking to the dish more than in the past and it is on the roof so I can't clean it off. And the roof is the only place where I can get a clear line of sight.

Suggestions?


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

I've heard from a few friends that FIOS internet is great, however, FIOS TV is not. I can't speak from personal experience, just what I've heard.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

I think it's pretty funny that a phone company sent someone door to door to do surveys


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> I think it's pretty funny that a phone company sent someone door to door to do surveys


They have been doing it in most major cities, as soon as FIOS became available. ......


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

BobN said:


> Yesterday afternoon there was a knock at my door. When I answered there was a Verizon FIOS rep who asked me if I was satisfied with my FIOS Internet I had installed a few months ago. In leaving he mentioned that FIOS TV would be available in my neighborhood in a few months. When I started to question him about specifics of programming, offerings, deals, etc. he said he did not have any information at this time but to "watch the mail".
> 
> So, what do I need to be aware of in considering swithing to FIOS TV? I have been a generally satisfied DirecTV customer for more years than I can remember. I have 3 receivers; an old RCA, a D10 and an R15-300. All SD with no plans to upgrade to HDTV for now. Service has been fine however this past winter we seemed to experience a lot of system outages due to snow that we never experienced in past years. THe snow seemed to be sticking to the dish more than in the past and it is on the roof so I can't clean it off. And the roof is the only place where I can get a clear line of sight.
> 
> Suggestions?


If the price is right and the package suits your needs I would jump all over it. My guess to see good savings you would have to bundle voice, video and data. Triple play is the way to save.

If HD is not a concern then most of the channels you have now are on FiOS.

If HD is a concern then I would say wait. FiOS will have 2 waves of HD. 1st wave in June and a second wave in October. After October FiOS will either be on par with DTV or slighly head in actual HD channels.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

They've been coming to my door at least every other month for the last year. They're also camped out in from of the local Albertson's at least once per quarter.

I always ask the same things:

"How many HD channels do you currently have?"

"Have you gotten the bugs out of your DVR yet?"

"Do your DVR's have discreet IR codes?"

They usually just stare and then walk away.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> I think it's pretty funny that a phone company sent someone door to door to do surveys


it's even funnier that that they didn't even have any information on there program at this time. :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I would ask if they have the channels you want.

If they have the channels you want in HD.

(Who cares how many total channels or total HD channels they have...the only ones that matter are the ones you want to watch.)

Other content (sports packages) you would like.

Cost

Commitment

How long the price is locked for.

If they can provide you with the number of DVRs, receivers you wish.

Any startup costs


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ken S said:


> If they can provide you with the number of DVRs, receivers you wish.


that's irrelevant with FIOS as you pretty much have to get TiVo.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

they came knocking at my girlfriends house 2 months ago in Lawrence Mass 
She sent them away  she won't leave D*


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

Compare resolution and Picture quality on FIOS versus resoution and Picture quality on DirectTV and factor that into the eqution of channels on DirectTV versus channels on FIOS. Whatever makes you happiest go for it.

Chances are FIOS will have a better looking picutre but DirecTV will have more channels--which is more important to you is what will matter.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

The question that makes them walk away faster than anything....

Do you carry Sunday Ticket?


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

A friend of mine got the Fios TV. Every couple of months he has to fight with their billing department which nobody at Verizon can figure out. My suggestion is if your are satisfied with Directv look no where else. The grass in greener on this side of the fence.


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

tfederov said:


> The question that makes them walk away faster than anything....
> 
> Do you carry Sunday Ticket?


Naw, question I asked was "do ya carry Hotpass" Their reply ...... we will be carrying it in a few seasons. Yea right. In any case, FIOS has been in my neighborhood for two years now. I have the double play, phone and internet. With taxes it comes to $98.00/month. Neighbors on my street are varied with carriers. One has Verizon POTS phone and DSL with Dish. Five others have FIOS triple play. Five or more have stayed with Cox Cable bundled. I returned to Directv only for Hotpass. If FIOS did have Hotpass I would be there in a heartbeat and save close to $60./monthly.

I once received a phone call from Verizon telling me they would pay my ETF to Directv if I switched over. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I had the same thing happen... a very arrogant young man showed up "to schedule my install." I very nearly ran him off the premises.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

BobN said:


> THe snow seemed to be sticking to the dish more than in the past and it is on the roof so I can't clean it off. And the roof is the only place where I can get a clear line of sight.
> 
> Suggestions?


What about a dish heater? I have the same situation as you, high on the roof - seems to be prone to getting snow. The one I got sticks to the back of the dish and I turn it on when snow is forecast and I haven't had a service outage since I installed it.

Since I am scared of roofs, ladders and heights, I just got a satellite guy off craigslist to disassemble and reassemble the reflector part of the dish and run the power wire for the heater.

It was quite an expensive project, about $250, since I got the guy and I got the high end slimline dish heater but I couldn't be happier.


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

They have had the FIOS people at my house numerous times. Once they hear and see that I have DirecTV and I tell them that I have a contract and am still under it, they drop trying to have me switch my TV service, but they won't let up on the Internet. I have DSL through Verizon, but I absolutely REFUSE to switch to FIOS since they will cut the copper from my house for my regular phone service. I don't want to be stuck on Verizon's fiber with essentially no other choice for a service provider. That's the one thing they seem to readily neglect to tell their new customers except for in the fine print at the bottom.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

tuff bob said:


> What about a dish heater? I have the same situation as you, high on the roof - seems to be prone to getting snow. The one I got sticks to the back of the dish and I turn it on when snow is forecast and I haven't had a service outage since I installed it.


I was thinking of installing one of those. But I was able to use a very long handled pool brush instead to brush off the snow. My house is only one story so that makes it easier.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I've had FIOS for over a year now and it was the best decision I ever made. The opportunity to dump Comcast once and for all for their overpriced lousy internet service was the only thing I needed to know. At the time, FIOS had far better picture quality in both standard def and HD channel offerings than DirecTV. DirecTV's mpeg4 HD lineup was still nothing more than vaporware at that time with no firm introductory date. FIOS SDTV is still better than DirecTV's mpeg2 channels. The one individual that mentioned FIOS TV is not great has no clue about FIOS TV. He said he'd never seen it, which was painfully obvious just by him making the statement.

If you only watch SD programming then DirecTV's HD lineup won't mean anything to you at this point. As someone pointed out, FIOS will soon be on a par with DirecTV in this area and could possibly surpass them by the end of the year. They already offer more HD locals in my area than DirecTV does (12 for FIOS vs. 4 from DirecTV).

My recommendation would be to compare the channel lineups and cost of service for the features you want. If you want a DVR they do offer the Motorola DVRs that most cablecos have but I highly recommend you consider a Tivo HD, even if you currently don't have an HDTV. The FIOS DVR is a joke and I wouldn't waste my time with it. I actually pay less per month for my series 3 Tivos with cablecards and the 3-year prepaid Tivo service than I would for the FIOS DVR. My 2nd S3 Tivo costs me even less with the MSD.

If you are a diehard sports fan then DirecTV has the edge over every other service provider for sports packages. Otherwise, I'd highly recommend FIOS TV. If you also get the internet (highly recommended) and phone service you'll get a 5% discount on your TV service. I believe they also offer a discount if you sign up for a 1 or 2-year commitment, but they don't make it mandatory like DirecTV does. I now pay the same for unlimited local and long distance service that I used to pay just for local service. My internet is $20 less per month than what I used to pay Comcast and the connection speed simply puts Comcast to shame, mainly because you're not sharing nodes with anyone like you do on a cable system. You have full access full time.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

illuminations25 said:


> I absolutely REFUSE to switch to FIOS since they will cut the copper from my house for my regular phone service. I don't want to be stuck on Verizon's fiber with essentially no other choice for a service provider.


I said the same thing to the guy who came to my house. He then said that within a few years all copper was going to be replaced by fiber anyway. I told him that if or when that does happen, then there will be competitors to Verizon Fios and that he should come talk to me when that happens. Until then, I don't want to be stuck without the option to go back to DSL (and I will never become a Cablevision customer again, so that's not an option).


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> I said the same thing to the guy who came to my house. He then said that within a few years all copper was going to be replaced by fiber anyway. I told him that if or when that does happen, then there will be competitors to Verizon Fios and that he should come talk to me when that happens. Until then, I don't want to be stuck without the option to go back to DSL (and I will never become a Cablevision customer again, so that's not an option).


I don't believe they actually cut the copper lines at the source but simply disconnect them where they enter the house or at the main terminal block inside. They're not going to dig up the copper lines buried from the street to your junction box on the side of the house. I haven't checked but I don't recall if they actually removed the old phone terminal box from the outside of my house.

The fiber line is brought up to the side of the house where it connects to an Optical Network Terminal or ONT. The internet, TV, and phone connections are split out at the ONT and routed to the appropriate locations. The coax for the TV connects to a splitter where it is split and routed to the various rooms of your house. One coax line is connected to the router so it can transmit guide data, VOD data, and other data to your TV set top boxes. The internet connection can be via either the coax connection or by way of a separate ethernet cable from the ONT to the router. The coax connection is 2-way so it can connect to the internet and transmit data back through the coax lines in the house. Your PCs will be connected via normal ethernet cabling. The copper phone lines inside your house are unaffected and are still used to connect via the ONT.

Trust me when I tell you that once you've tried Verizon FIOS internet you will never want to go back to DSL or cable so your concerns are entirely unfounded. Reverting back to DSL would be a giant step backwards in terms of connection speeds.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

BobN said:


> So, what do I need to be aware of in considering swithing to FIOS TV?
> Suggestions?


Review posts at the thread below, in particualr by myself and jpl....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105060&highlight=fios

post #25 is my review of my service

Feel free to PM me...FIOS is by no means perfect, but I do not at all regret leaving.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

captain_video said:


> I don't believe they actually cut the copper lines at the source but simply disconnect them where they enter the house or at the main terminal block inside. They're not going to dig up the copper lines buried from the street to your junction box on the side of the house. I haven't checked but I don't recall if they actually removed the old phone terminal box from the outside of my house.


We have telephone poles where I live. Reports are that Verizon is pulling the copper that goes from the main line to the house.


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

I recently sparked a lengthy discussion on this in the thread called "Sell Me on Staying"

I switched to FIOS internet and phone to save a bunch of $ and get away from Comcast internet forever. 

I decided to keep Directv, however. I was comfortable with my house wired the way it was, and in the end it was only $8 cheaper, per month for FIOS TV. I have had the Sunday Ticket on and off for the pat 8 years, so I decided to keep that option.

Then I just added an H21 receiver, which give me another 24 month commitment. 

In my mind, then, I have the best of both worlds!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Apropros of nothing, other than your reply reminded me of it - in 2004 the Comcast cable lines running from the street telephone pole to the pole between me and my neighbors house got stretched out somehow and hung to within grabbing distance. I asked for two years, and through 3 more hurricanes for them to come out and get them removed or fixed, but they never did. Last year, I finally got tired of it, and cut the retaining clip at the bottom of the power pole and started yanking. 100ft of cable later, the skies above my house were clear, and they had a few bare wires sticking out of their splitter at the pole. It's still sitting there, just like that, too. And that is why I have DirecTV as much as anything else. At least I do not have to worry about a wireplant nobody wants to take care of, and what people like me are doing to the lines upstream.



Bill Broderick said:


> We have telephone poles where I live. Reports are that Verizon is pulling the copper that goes from the main line to the house.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

captain_video said:


> I don't believe they actually cut the copper lines at the source but simply disconnect them where they enter the house or at the main terminal block inside. They're not going to dig up the copper lines buried from the street to your junction box on the side of the house. I haven't checked but I don't recall if they actually removed the old phone terminal box from the outside of my house.


Actually, I think that depends. If you're aerial (like me), then they will definitely pull the copper going to your house. However, you can request that they leave it. And if you do get it pulled and want to go back, then (while not simply as easy as switching providers) you can have that done. If you switch providers, they'll string the wire for you. And if you buy a new house that has fiber, you can request that Verizon refeed the copper for you. About the only time this becomes a real pain in the butt is if you're going from Verizon fiber to Verizon copper, and if you're still the same owner of the house. Verizon won't do that, but there are ways around that too - e.g. switch providers and have them change to copper for you, and then switch back to Verizon copper service. Or change the account to your spouses name (which someone around here did). Or worse comes to worst, pay to have it strung yourself. There are ways around this.

Or you can just leave your phone service as copper - you can do that too. I know folks who've done that. Granted Verizon WANTS you to change all to fiber, but you don't have to. Of course, you won't get all the bundling discounts if you do that, but that's life...

Not sure what they do about underground installs, though. I would guess that if they're going to dig for your new fiber line anyway, that removing the copper isn't a big deal, and they probably pull it then too.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

stiffi said:


> I recently sparked a lengthy discussion on this in the thread called "Sell Me on Staying"
> 
> I switched to FIOS internet and phone to save a bunch of $ and get away from Comcast internet forever.
> 
> ...


There's another recent thread that discusses bundling your DirecTV bill with your Verizon bill for a discount. Verizon markets DirecTV as well as FIOS in my area and you can get either service bundled with your internet and phone bills for a combined discount.

I keep forgetting that the copper lines are still hanging from poles in older communities. I live in an area where everything residential is buried underground so there are no overhead lines of any kind, except out on the main road outside of my community.


----------



## blueoyster (May 3, 2007)

tfederov said:


> The question that makes them walk away faster than anything....
> 
> Do you carry Sunday Ticket?


+1 :lol:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I wish they would come knocking at my door.I would keep DIRECTV and get rid of Comcrap internet . I cant get Fios in my area.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

How much is the phone service?

You could get the FIOS Internet only, and use Vonage for the phone.

I'm a very satisfied Vonage customer. I've had very few issues via Cox cable.

I've opted for the annual pay plan, and saved an additional 20%.

I pay $240 a year for unlimited everything.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> How much is the phone service?
> 
> You could get the FIOS Internet only, and use Vonage for the phone.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I do.

FIOS internet
Vonage phone
Directv.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I have Vonage also the 500min plan for 15 bucks plus tax. Its pretty good only trouble is with fax sometimes it works sometimes not. my vendors are changing over to e-mail slowly.I have shut off my fax line.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Big issue for me is the complete lack of sports packages. No NHLCI, no MLBEI, and obviously, no NFLST.

I do have FIOS internet and LOVE it. I use PhonePower.com VOIP telephone service, which is fantastic.

BTW - Verizon's VOIP service, "Voicewing" is terrible beyond belief.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I pay something like $30 per month for unlimited local and long distance with my Verizon package. The actual cost may be slightly higher because I also have call waiting and caller ID. Are either of these available with VOIP service? I couldn't live without caller ID anymore. I haven't talked to a telemarketer in so long I forgot how annoying they used to be.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

jpl said:


> Or you can just leave your phone service as copper - you can do that too. I know folks who've done that. Granted Verizon WANTS you to change all to fiber, but you don't have to. Of course, you won't get all the bundling discounts if you do that, but that's life...
> 
> Not sure what they do about underground installs, though. I would guess that if they're going to dig for your new fiber line anyway, that removing the copper isn't a big deal, and they probably pull it then too.


They haven't been digging it up. They'll usually leave the wire up if you request it. Most people don't care.

The main reason for taking it is that copper has quadrupled in price over the past 5 years. You've heard stories about people stealing copper plumbing from new houses. Now Verizon knows you have a piece of unused copper just sitting there, of course they will try to take it! If they don't, I will.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

jpl said:


> Actually, I think that depends. If you're aerial (like me), then they will definitely pull the copper going to your house. However, you can request that they leave it. And if you do get it pulled and want to go back, then (while not simply as easy as switching providers) you can have that done. If you switch providers, they'll string the wire for you. And if you buy a new house that has fiber, you can request that Verizon refeed the copper for you. About the only time this becomes a real pain in the butt is if you're going from Verizon fiber to Verizon copper, and if you're still the same owner of the house. Verizon won't do that, but there are ways around that too - e.g. switch providers and have them change to copper for you, and then switch back to Verizon copper service. Or change the account to your spouses name (which someone around here did). Or worse comes to worst, pay to have it strung yourself. There are ways around this.
> 
> Or you can just leave your phone service as copper - you can do that too. I know folks who've done that. Granted Verizon WANTS you to change all to fiber, but you don't have to. Of course, you won't get all the bundling discounts if you do that, but that's life...
> 
> Not sure what they do about underground installs, though. I would guess that if they're going to dig for your new fiber line anyway, that removing the copper isn't a big deal, and they probably pull it then too.


+1

Verizon will re-install the copper for you if you change providers, so this is really a non-issue. If this is the only reason people would be holding off on ordering FiOS Internet then you might want to re-think that. Its by far the best service I have in my house. Lightning fast, reliable, and reasonably priced. I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

captain_video said:


> I pay something like $30 per month for unlimited local and long distance with my Verizon package. The actual cost may be slightly higher because I also have call waiting and caller ID. Are either of these available with VOIP service? I couldn't live without caller ID anymore. I haven't talked to a telemarketer in so long I forgot how annoying they used to be.


My $240 a year with Vonage includes everything, period. (local, long distance, some international, caller ID, call waiting, 3-way calling, voicemail, etc.)

Go to their web site.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

tiger2005 said:


> +1
> 
> Verizon will re-install the copper for you if you change providers, so this is really a non-issue. If this is the only reason people would be holding off on ordering FiOS Internet then you might want to re-think that. Its by far the best service I have in my house. Lightning fast, reliable, and reasonably priced. I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


The copper in my area was so horrible I couldn't wait to them to get rid of it. As soon as I saw that "FiOS Internet is available!" hang tag on my door I couldn't call them fast enough. I agree with you - even if FiOS TV isn't your cup of tea, I would strongly encourage folks to whom it's available to seriously consider it for internet service. It really is rock solid. Reasonably priced, with no slow periods or outages (I had a grand total of 1 in the last 2+ years), and no download caps.

I do know of people who get hung up on the fact that the copper gets pulled, and there are lots of scare stories making the rounds about it, but there are ways to mitigate that if it's a concern.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

OMG I can't wait till FIOS gets here!!! i keep waiting and every time i call "We're sorry, looks like AT & T has to give us permission"


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

jpl said:


> The copper in my area was so horrible I couldn't wait to them to get rid of it. As soon as I saw that "FiOS Internet is available!" hang tag on my door I couldn't call them fast enough. I agree with you - even if FiOS TV isn't your cup of tea, I would strongly encourage folks to whom it's available to seriously consider it for internet service. It really is rock solid. Reasonably priced, with no slow periods or outages (I had a grand total of 1 in the last 2+ years), and no download caps.
> 
> I do know of people who get hung up on the fact that the copper gets pulled, and there are lots of scare stories making the rounds about it, but there are ways to mitigate that if it's a concern.


Agreed, I switched to FIOS Internet from Verizon DSL 2 months ago as soon as it became available in my area and am very happy with it - it has been rock solid. Still with DirecTV due to being locked in for another 1 1/2 years, but at the end of that time may consider switching to FIOS TV. Will see what things are like with the 2 services at that time and make a decision. But the internet service is really great. Then again the old DSL service was fine too, but only was 768K for me so not very fast.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

They have a long way to go, along the lines of HD. They would have to offer a lot more HD than they do, to even compete with satellite.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

loudo said:


> They have a long way to go, along the lines of HD. They would have to offer a lot more HD than they do, to even compete with satellite.


The OP said he has no plans in the near future to upgrade to HD.

So aside from FIOS bashing or how to run offf the door to door sales guys does anyone have any pertinent advice for the OP?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

His question is: _So, what do I need to be aware of in considering swithing to FIOS TV?_

I would suggest that a FIOS forum would be a better place to ask that question if he (you) are sensitive to the lambastings that non DirecTV providers seem to get up here.

I have nothing to offer re: FIOS. I stick with DirecTV as much to avoid land based plants as anything, since I live in a hurricane prone area. FIOS would not fare well after a big hurricane, and a 3-6 week power outtage.



mikewolf13 said:


> The OP said he has no plans in the near future to upgrade to HD.
> 
> So aside from FIOS bashing or how to run offf the door to door sales guys does anyone have any pertinent advice for the OP?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

loudo said:


> They have a long way to go, along the lines of HD. They would have to offer a lot more HD than they do, to even compete with satellite.





mikewolf13 said:


> The OP said he has no plans in the near future to upgrade to HD.
> 
> So aside from FIOS bashing or how to run offf the door to door sales guys does anyone have any pertinent advice for the OP?


That was not intended as a bash, but a fact that for those of us who are HD hounds, that FIOS is not yet up to the par of the satellite companies, as far as HD content. Their small offering of national HDs doesn't come close to the amount you can receive from satellite TV.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> The OP said he has no plans in the near future to upgrade to HD.
> 
> So aside from FIOS bashing or how to run offf the door to door sales guys does anyone have any pertinent advice for the OP?


I sent the OP an IM a couple days ago on this. It seems that whenever I put a posting out there on the pros/cons of FiOS vs. DirecTV it starts an exchange that gets way too heated, so I decided to avoid that and contact the OP directly.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

captain_video said:


> I pay something like $30 per month for unlimited local and long distance with my Verizon package. The actual cost may be slightly higher because I also have call waiting and caller ID. Are either of these available with VOIP service? I couldn't live without caller ID anymore. I haven't talked to a telemarketer in so long I forgot how annoying they used to be.


All of that and more.

I love the fact that I get my voice mails sent directly to my Email as a wav file, so I can listen to them right away.

Vonage can also translate voice mails to text and send them to you that way. I received some for free and while it's a really cool feature, it does cost extra ($5 per month maybe) and I don't think it's worth paying extra.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

loudo said:


> That was not intended as a bash, but a fact that for those of us who are HD hounds, that FIOS is not yet up to the par of the satellite companies, as far as HD content. Their small offering of national HDs doesn't come close to the amount you can receive from satellite TV.


I apologize, i did not mean to characterize your post as a bash...just that it was off point....for the OP.

He is not interested in HD..so a bunch of posts stating that FIOS has more HD are pointless

However some people do take any opportunity to simply pump up their own choice and don't provide assistance the OP looking for info not sales pitches.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

loudo said:


> They have a long way to go, along the lines of HD. They would have to offer a lot more HD than they do, to even compete with satellite.


That issue has already been addressed in several posts. Verizon is updating their infrastructure to get rid of the existing analog channels, which will free up more than ample bandwidth to provide at least as many HD channels as DirecTV currently offers. The first phase is rumored to begin in the next couple of months with the rest of the channels being added by year's end. Out of all of the HD channels DirecTV currently offers, I can only think of one or two that I'd actually watch so it's more a matter of quality over quantity at this point. 50 channels of crap programming is still crap, even if it's in HD. Now it's just prettier crap to look at.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

captain_video said:


> That issue has already been addressed in several posts. Verizon is updating their infrastructure to get rid of the existing analog channels, which will free up more than ample bandwidth to provide at least as many HD channels as DirecTV currently offers. The first phase is rumored to begin in the next couple of months with the rest of the channels being added by year's end. Out of all of the HD channels DirecTV currently offers, I can only think of one or two that I'd actually watch so it's more a matter of quality over quantity at this point. 50 channels of crap programming is still crap, even if it's in HD. Now it's just prettier crap to look at.


Exactly....Trust come June they will only trail DTV slightly......By October they will either pass D* or be on par with them. It all depends if D* adds anymore channels.

The biggest issue will be are there any HD channels left to add.....


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

captain_video said:


> DirecTV's mpeg4 HD lineup was still nothing more than *vaporware* at that time with no firm introductory date.





captain_video said:


> Verizon is updating their infrastructure to get rid of the existing analog channels, which will free up more than ample bandwidth to provide at least as many HD channels as DirecTV currently offers. The first phase is *rumored* to begin in the next couple of months with the rest of the channels being added by year's end.


So Verizon's expanded HD lineup is still nothing more than *vaporware* at this time with no firm introductory date?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

:thats: Sorry - I just had to chuckle at that post!


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

micky76ag said:


> So Verizon's expanded HD lineup is still nothing more than *vaporware* at this time with no firm introductory date?


I don't want to get into another spitting contest with this, but I think the point being made was that these plans are no less real than DirecTV's plans this time last year. Last year plans were being made to launch D10. Right now Verizon is aggresively eliminating analogs, and expanding their QAMs, and upgrading their network to GPON to allow for full IPTV. That last part is probably a couple years out and predicting the full migration to IP is a tad tricky. And while I've yet to hear any firm dates on HD expansion, their plans are very real. This time last year DirecTV was squaring away contracts with channel providers to get new HD feeds - Verizon is doing the same (I see new press releases all the time on HD channels Verizon is set to carry).

The point is, many cable customers pooh-poohed the notion of DirecTV getting new HD channels, claiming that it too was vaporware. I'll say what I've said before, when you go through the cost of launching a new satellite (two, actually) JUST for HD, your plans are much more than just 'vaporware' - that's a darn serious commitment. When Verizon goes through the expense of expanding their system, they're no less serious.

Will it be this summer? I keep hearing that June is likely for the first slate of HD channels, but understand these changes are happening right now. They'll take time to implement, that's for sure, but they're no less real than DirecTV's plans were a year ago.


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

jpl,

I agree with you -- that was my point.

Verizon's HD plans this year are similar to DirecTV's plans were last year.

The poster who called DirecTV's plans last year "vaporware" and implied that was a significant negative in his decision on providers at that time can't logically turn around and claim Version's plans are a significant postive for choosing Verizon right now.

Either they are both vaporware are they are both real.

Can't have it both ways.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

micky76ag said:


> jpl,
> 
> I agree with you -- that was my point.
> 
> ...


I misunderstood what you originally wrote. I thought you were making the statement that what Verizon is doing isn't real. I guess I just see that so often on this forum that I had a knee-jerk reaction. My apologies.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

BTW, I know this isn't a FiOS forum, and I really have no desire to turn it into one, but when the question gets asked comparing one service to the other I think it's fair to give information on FiOS. I just wanted to throw one more piece of information out there. Here's Verizon's analog-shutoff plan:

IN(VHO10) 4/1
VA(VHO9) 4/7 (central VA / Richmond)
VA(VHO9a) 4/14 (Hampton Roads)
NY(VHO5) 4/21
MA(VHO6) 5/12
RI(VHO6a) 5/12
DE(VHO8) 6/2
PA(VHO8) 6/2 (Philadelphia area)
NJ(VHO8) 6/2 (southern NJ)
NJ(VHO7) 6/23 (northern NJ)
MD(VHO4) 7/21
VA(VHO4) 7/21 (Northern VA)
FL(VHO2) 8/18
CA(VHO3) 9/1
TX(VHO1) 9/22

There are two other markets - Oregon, and Pittsburgh, that were created with no analogs at all. This plan was published by Verizon some time ago, and they've been very much sticking with it. Also note that this isn't the only expansion going on. As posted before, they're adding 30+ QAMs to their network which will allow for the addition of 60+ HD channels. The analog shut-off alone will provide enough space for an additional 80. Add all that to the 30 channels they carry now, and you're up to the 170+ range. Of course some of that space will be reserved for SD expansion, so really you're looking at space for 150 HD channels when all is said and done with this expansion.


----------



## jdmaxell (Dec 12, 2007)

Verizon has the worse billing Dept. out of any company that sends out bills. Just prey you do not get a billing problem. It takes about 10 calls and three months to fix any problem. 
Wait till they fix or blew up and start fresh with billing Dept.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jdmaxell said:


> Verizon has the worse billing Dept. out of any company that sends out bills. Just prey you do not get a billing problem. It takes about 10 calls and three months to fix any problem.
> Wait till they fix or blew up and start fresh with billing Dept.


Well that is still a huge improvement over DirecTV, where last year it took 8 months, several dozen phone calls, another dozen emails, and 2 letters by certified mail to fix a billing error.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

micky76ag said:


> Verizon's HD plans this year are similar to DirecTV's plans were last year.
> 
> The poster who called DirecTV's plans last year "vaporware" and implied that was a significant negative in his decision on providers at that time can't logically turn around and claim Version's plans are a significant postive for choosing Verizon right now.
> 
> ...


Actually you can. The difference is that DirecTV has years of executing such plans and Verizon does not....so the proofs in the pudding of delivery. FIOS has yet to prove itself as a stable, viable, HD delivery system for a substantial number of channels over time. DirecTV has delivered.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually you can. The difference is that DirecTV has years of executing such plans and Verizon does not....so the proofs in the pudding of delivery. FIOS has yet to prove itself as a stable, viable, HD delivery system for a substantial number of channels over time. DirecTV has delivered.


Ok, then by that logic Comcast really DOES have the most HD, right? I mean they've been at this longer than DirecTV, so when they tell me they have the most HD, they must be right.

Actually, the proof is in the commitment. The reason, last summer, I believed DirecTV would have all those channels wasn't because of their history with this. It is because they made the commitment to launch a couple new satellites, and sign up all those cable companies. I mean, DirecTV has made lots of promises that they never delivered on (just like every other company out there). Their history as a TV provider didn't seem to guarantee delivery of those items.

Well, guess what? Verizon is doing the exact same thing. Well, not the launching satellites part, but they are effectively doing the exact same thing - expanding their network. Why does it matter whether Verizon's been at this 2 years or 20? They seem to have a better read of this than say Comcast, who's been at this a whole lot longer. Actually, networks is something that Verizon know really really well, and that's what they're doing here - expanding their network. It's something they know how to do.

I will grant that I avoid counting chickens before they hatch and all, but to believe that they're not committed to this is (and no I'm not saying this about you - but about people who deny it's happening) somewhat delusional.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Proof is in the commitment? Any guess, say, when they'll even get down to DMA's in the 30's and 40's at their current rate?

Their ongoing "improvements" in wireless were so poor - for years - in my neck of the woods, I paid the cash penalty to get rid of them once T-Mobile came to northern NM.

The savings equalled the penalty in less than 6 months + better service.

Unless you live in a low number DMA, I doubt you need ever worry about that knock on the door.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Proof is in the commitment? Any guess, say, when they'll even get down to DMA's in the 30's and 40's at their current rate?


Not to speak positively about Verizon but, Fios TV is launching in a southern suburb of Buffalo soon, I believe we are now DMA #50. This is about three towns over from me. With their laughable HD line up, lack of pro sports packages and the fact they're Verizon, it will be one cold day in hell before I get rid of Time Warner infavor of the service that promises and can do so much but delivers so little.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Proof is in the commitment? Any guess, say, when they'll even get down to DMA's in the 30's and 40's at their current rate?
> 
> Their ongoing "improvements" in wireless were so poor - for years - in my neck of the woods, I paid the cash penalty to get rid of them once T-Mobile came to northern NM.
> 
> ...


First off, you really can't compare cell service with tv service like that. Let's set aside the fact that Verizon and Verizon Wireless really are two totally separate entities of the company. Cell service really does depend on where you live. Around here T-Mobile is just wretched. My brother had their service, and couldn't dump it fast enough. He could never get a signal around here. I had AT&T, and there were lots of dead areas around here too (just 5 miles from me, e.g., I couldn't get a signal to save my life). That improved somewhat when they merged with Cingular, but for this area Verizon really is the best provider for wireless service. I guess by this logic, if I couldn't get DirecTV reception because of trees in my yard, DirecTV wouldn't be serious about expanding their HD either... right? Because I live in an area that doesn't get the best reception, somehow that translates to the company not being serious?

Besides, you're misunderstanding what I'm saying. When a TV service (say DirecTV) says they're going to seriously expand their HD, you have to ask 'ok, what's your plan?' When Comcast tells me that they're expanding their HD it makes me laugh because they're not doing the hard work of expanding their network, which they NEED to do. But when DirecTV said it I believed it. Know why? Was it because of their history in the TV service business? Nope. Was it because I was a customer and just really liked them? I did really like them, but that wasn't it either. The reason I believed them was because they commissioned the creation of 2 new satellites, one of which got launched last summer, they started talks with all these cable companies to start getting new HD channels, and they advertized the hell out of it (putting themselves on the line). It would have been totally silly for me to deny that they were going to have all that new HD. They were clearly very committed to it. But it wasn't their past performance that convinced me - it was the commitment they made to getting there.

Verizon is doing EXACTLY the same thing. They're expanding their network to carry all those new channels. That's what I mean by the 'proof is in the commitment.' Does that mean that they're DEFINITELY going to have all that new HD? Of course not. Things can go wrong - satellites can blow up on the launch pad, e.g. (look at what happened to Dish just recently). There was no guarantee that DirecTV would get there either. But the only thing I can go by is in looking at how serious they are, and the ONLY measure of that is the amount of money and time they're spending on getting there, and how closely they're sticking to their plan.

One final question - what in the world does the DMAs they serve have ANYTHING to do with how serious they are about adding HD? Where is the relevence? I don't see it. I never said they were committed to covering the entire country. I said they were committed to expanding their channel line-up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

With satellite and cable bandwidth has been a problem, satellite services have been launching new birds, cable companies have been removing analog and upgrading to SDV, Verizon has the bandwidth to offer everything, but have one of the poorest HD line ups around. If they were really committed to HD they would have been getting contracts and adding HD channels as they launched like DirecTV. Verizon is interested in one thing, owning you. People hear 'fiber optics' and they get all googoo gahgah. Verizon is nothing more than a telco that wants to be a cableco and they are a cableco. Some areas have two cable companies an incumbent like Comcast or Time Warner and an over builder like RCN or WOW. Verizon is just another cable company, nothing special.

I hate Verizon and would never subscribe to any of their overrated services but I don't wish for them to fail as competition helps us all. Although I think it was more DirecTV that caused TW in my area to add 22 new HD channels (with more to come) in the past 2 months then Fios. Less than a month to go until I can get Time Warner Digital Phone, getting Verizon out of my house is almost as good as winning the lottery. And as for VZW, as far as I’m concerned I place full blame on them for turning cell phones into a fashion accessory. Although watching their feeble attempt at PTT made me laugh, almost as much as their HD line up on Fios.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> With satellite and cable bandwidth has been a problem, satellite services have been launching new birds, cable companies have been removing analog and upgrading to SDV, Verizon has the bandwidth to offer everything, but have one of the poorest HD line ups around. If they were really committed to HD they would have been getting contracts and adding HD channels as they launched like DirecTV. Verizon is interested in one thing, owning you. People hear 'fiber optics' and they get all googoo gahgah. Verizon is nothing more than a telco that wants to be a cableco and they are a cableco. Some areas have two cable companies an incumbent like Comcast or Time Warner and an over builder like RCN or WOW. Verizon is just another cable company, nothing special.
> 
> I hate Verizon and would never subscribe to any of their overrated services but I don't wish for them to fail as competition helps us all. Although I think it was more DirecTV that caused TW in my area to add 22 new HD channels (with more to come) in the past 2 months then Fios. Less than a month to go until I can get Time Warner Digital Phone, getting Verizon out of my house is almost as good as winning the lottery. And as for VZW, as far as I'm concerned I place full blame on them for turning cell phones into a fashion accessory. Although watching their feeble attempt at PTT made me laugh, almost as much as their HD line up on Fios.


I know from your past posts your view of Verizon  However, you're incorrect about the bandwidth. Right now Verizon is running QAM for video, just like every other cable company. Unfortunately, I believe they were a little short-sighted when they set up their system. I've covered this before. I believe that when they first planned out FiOS TV they asked themselves 'ok, how many QAM channels do we need for now?' Meaning that they planned on going full IP from day one, and QAM was just a temporary measure for them. They probably looked at the landscape and said 'we can get away with having 60+ QAMs - that'll give us ample room until IP comes along.' And actually, in many older markets they're running less than 60 QAMs (I forget the number but 53 sounds right to me). Add in the fact that they currently (in most markets anyway) have room for 40 analog channels, and they really have hit a bandwidth crunch. This most definitely was a problem of their making.

I think what DirecTV did changed the calculus, and Verizon felt compelled to respond, by expanding out their QAM network. Now, current cable systems run at 860 MHz, and Verizon is no different. In that space they could carry 135 QAMs, if they had no analogs. I've posted the math before, but that's enough room for 270 mpeg-2 HD channels, or ~1300 SD digital channels, without additional compression. That's what they're in the process of doing. That's what this transition is all about.

You mentioned that cable companies are 'getting rid of analogs'. Actually, no... most are not. Comcast isn't. They decided to 'expand' their HD by compressing the crap out of it. But ironically to what you said, Verizon IS getting rid of analogs. That's part of their plan.

The point is, Verizon currently doesn't have the bandwidth based on their current architecture. That fiber helps them in other areas, however. For example, they don't need to use part of that 860MHz for things like phone and internet. They even divert stuff like their guide data and VOD to their IP feed, freeing up that 860MHz for nothing but TV programming. Also, from what I understand, coax can actually handle frequency ranges well in excess of 860MHz, but to go beyond that requires additional power along the line - that is, at higher frequencies, the signal drop-off is much faster than at lower frequencies. This is an issue for traditional cable if they wanted to go with, say, 1GHz cable. Verizon has no such issue - the power for their cable comes from your house.

As for talking with cable companies - they've been doing that. I've hit this one ad nauseum - they announce that they're going to carry channel <fill in channel> all the time. Right now they just don't have the bandwidth. Yes, that's a problem of their making, but they're correcting it.

I knew this was going to happen, btw. I'm going to listen to my own advice. This is going to be my last FiOS post on this forum. I'm sure people here are tired of hearing me, so I'm going to stop.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

JPL -- No need to leave. There is no point in getting into long drawn-out debates with the fanboys who refuse to admit that anyone could do anything as well, or better, then DirecTV. But there are lots of other people here waiting for their commitments to end so they can explore other alternatives to DirecTV.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Upstream said:


> JPL -- No need to leave. There is no point in getting into long drawn-out debates with the fanboys who refuse to admit that anyone could do anything as well, or better, then DirecTV. But there are lots of other people here waiting for their commitments to end so they can explore other alternatives to DirecTV.


I'm not leaving, and I'll still be more than happy to provide input to people who ask legitimate questions about FiOS. I understand how painful that process can be. I loved my DirecTV service, and I was very reluctant to leave. So before making the jump I had to be darn sure it was the right thing for me. I am glad that I made that jump, but I believe I can provide some perspective to folks who are considering it.

I just, frankly, get tired of some of the same baseless objections to FiOS. I'll be the FIRST to admit it's short-comings, and Lord knows Verizon has many, but baseless objections are something that I just can't abide. It's funny because 9 - 10 months ago I was in the same position, defending DirecTV to folks who believed that their plans for HD expansion were nothing but vapor ware. And I was no longer a customer at that time. I had people tell me, after D10 was launched, and was probably just weeks away from being turned on, that DirecTV would never get all those HD channels. It was clearly a case of people seeing what they want to see. I'll put it this way, if I didn't believe that FiOS would be the top HD dog by the end of this year, I would have cancelled my subscription and gone back to DirecTV. But I see their plans, I see them being executed, and I can tell just how serious they are with that.

Anyway, I'm sure people are just getting tired of the spitting contests on here, and it seems whenever I post some factual piece of information which runs counter to what someone wants to hear, it just starts a firestorm, causing these threads to spin out of control. Maybe you're right, though - maybe my commitment should be to just not respond to those types of posts. I just hate seeing misinformation not being responded to.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> You mentioned that cable companies are 'getting rid of analogs'. Actually, no... most are not. Comcast isn't. They decided to 'expand' their HD by compressing the crap out of it. But ironically to what you said, Verizon IS getting rid of analogs. That's part of their plan.


My question is why does Verizon even offer analog channels to begin with? Here Time Warner has removed all premium movie channels in analog and ESPN Classic. Cable companies have to be careful of what they remove or some granny will be on the phone crying about channels disappearing. With Verizon there is no excuse.



> As for talking with cable companies - they've been doing that. I've hit this one ad nauseum - they announce that they're going to carry channel <fill in channel> all the time.


Yep I got a flyer in the mail saying 10 HD channels are coming soon, so far I've gotten 22 new HD channels with more to be added. Damn my cable company for not living up to their promise of 10 HD channels.

In theory FTTH is a great idea, but Verizon is under delivering and crippling the service due to their own selfish reasons. Just like VZW, from what I understand they lock down features of their cell phones. Verizon had incredibly poor execution of this whole Fios thing. And another thing, when Fios TV is actually available to more than three people nationwide, how are they going to handle advertising? I mean of course they are going to bash cable TV, even though they are just an over glorified cableco, but don't want to admit it, how will they go after satellite TV. DirecTV is their video partner for the 99.9999999% that can't get Fios TV, will they bash their own partners?

I can't wait to pass by the Fios kiosk at the mall in the town where Fios TV is coming. It will look odd to see that poster with all the channel logos of the HD channels DirecTV offers be replaced with a poster advertising the anorexic HD line up of Fios. If Verizon was more agressive with HD, and offered something faster then 15Mb internet across the nation, not just in a few select areas, I'd still hate the company but I wouldn't bash them. Verizon deserves to be bashed and whipped.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

Being in Illinois, I'll probably have a long time to watch FiOS develop before I see any fiber.

I am curious about the technology though, and in a few hours of digging in this and other forums - have not been able to compare bandwidths into the home. I guess the question is: how many MHz of bandwidth can D* deliver to my home (lets say after D11 goes online) and how many MHz can a FTTH system (like FiOS) deliver?

dd


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

JPL,

Some cable systems are going to 1 GHz systems, Cox & Brighthouse are doing it. Not sure if Comcast will or any other provider, but it gives them some more space to add HD, etc.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> My question is why does Verizon even offer analog channels to begin with? Here Time Warner has removed all premium movie channels in analog and ESPN Classic. Cable companies have to be careful of what they remove or some granny will be on the phone crying about channels disappearing. With Verizon there is no excuse.
> 
> Yep I got a flyer in the mail saying 10 HD channels are coming soon, so far I've gotten 22 new HD channels with more to be added. Damn my cable company for not living up to their promise of 10 HD channels.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm going to go back on my commitment for a second. I agree with you about the analog channel nonsense. I have no earthly idea why Verizon chose to do that. It could be that they needed to offer a very basic cable tier in order to get some franchise agreements Not sure. I think it was a mistake and they're getting rid of them (from what I understand, cable companies are required to carry a very basic tier for a nominal fee - not much more than locals).

As for how they're going to advertize in areas with DirecTV, probably no differently than they're advertizing now. They manage to advertize just fine around here. Will they go against DirecTV in those areas? Uh, yeah, they will. Why wouldn't they? Realize that the DBS companies get more out of their relationships with the telcos than the other way around. There are LOTS of people who sign up for DirecTV because of Verizon, e.g.

I love the comment about the 3 or 4 people that they reach. That's pretty funny - when I signed up last year they were at just over 550,000 TV subscribers. They passed 1 million in January. They had a 40% growth in 3rd Q 2007, and 30% in the 4th. Can you name another TV service growing at that clip? I didn't think so. I really don't think they need to worry about grabbing subscribers. They seem to be doing just fine with it. In fact, I think they're growing faster than they anticipate. Cable companies vary around the country, but around here, let's just say that cable (traditional calbe) really really sucks. The only choice is Comcast (despite what you wrote in another posting, most areas do not have cable competition), and they are reviled around here. I think I know one person who's actually a fan of their's. I've often believed that FiOS is an easier jump from cable for most people than DBS is.

Your point about them being 'glorified cable' and not wanting to admit it? I really don't understand that. When have they ever denied that? I don't see it. Yeah they talk about 'the network' and they brag about their fiber, but so what? So does Comcast (they brag that they have more fiber than Verizon).


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jpl said:


> They had a 40% growth in 3rd Q 2007, and 30% in the 4th. Can you name another TV service growing at that clip? I didn't think so. I really don't think they need to worry about grabbing subscribers. They seem to be doing just fine with it. In fact, I think they're growing faster than they anticipate.


It seems to me that one of the problems Verizon is experiencing with Fios is that the growth is too fast. They are trying to keep control on the growth, because it requires significant capital and service investments. But the demand is far greater than their ability to roll out the product.



jpl said:


> Your point about them being 'glorified cable' and not wanting to admit it? I really don't understand that.


It is kind of funny that the people who complain about Fios being glorified cable refuse to admit that DirecTV is just cable with a different delivery method and inferior customer service. They are all essentially just cable companies.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

micky76ag said:


> So Verizon's expanded HD lineup is still nothing more than *vaporware* at this time with no firm introductory date?


Not exactly. Introduction dates have been announced and already discussed in this thread. I can't argue that it's still vaporware at this point because that's a very valid point. I was told at the time I initially signed up over a year ago that new HD channels would be forthcoming but so far there hasn't been a whole lot to show for it.

My point on the vaporware issue was that DirecTV was in the same situation when I was trying to decide which provider to choose based on what was available at that time. The HD lineups were definitely in Verizon's favor when I made the switch but the scales have since tilted in DirecTV's direction. When and if Verizon does live up to their promise and add the new HD channels, they'll definitely surpass DirecTV as the premiere HD provider available. They will have more than ample bandwidth once they dump the analog channels.


----------



## Directv superwoman (Apr 20, 2008)

if you get a heated dish or even spray pam on your dish the snow will stick less. And directv will give discounts to meet the fiios price just call and say fios is knocking st the door and like magic your bill will be lower and also ask for an upgrade you got to get hd


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have looked at Fios here in Richmond, VA, but am sticking with D* and Comcast. I use Verizon Fios as a club to keep my cable Internet rates low and am getting 9+mbps per testing down and about 1.1 mbps upload.

A coworker got the Verizon bundle several months ago with sd tv. Last week she bought a HD tv and called Verizon to upgrade. They wanted $100 upfront to switch her. Said she had a contract from the bundle for 6 months and they would not just upgrade the service to HD like D* will.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

seern said:


> A coworker got the Verizon bundle several months ago with sd tv. Last week she bought a HD tv and called Verizon to upgrade. They wanted $100 upfront to switch her. Said she had a contract from the bundle for 6 months and they would not just upgrade the service to HD like D* will.


Now, I'm not saying your coworker is making things up, but... it sure sounds like it to me. Verizon doesn't charge extra for their HD. The only thing they'll charge you for is for a tech visit if you want to swap the SD box for an HD box. I know it's gone up, but it's definitely not $100 to do that, and the box itself costs nothing up front. Also, after they upped the tech visitation fee, they started offering free self-installs. Your coworker can get the box delivered to her, which should take her about 5 minutes to install, and she'd be able to send back the old box, all without being charged anything. Or she could pay to have a tech come out and do the box swap.

About the only real issue that people have with this is that your national HD channels actually have to be turned on. Even though they're included in the price, for some reason sometimes the installers won't actually turn them on. A coworker of mine got the HD DVR, even though she just has an SD TV (she's going HD really soon). I had her try to tune in one of the national HD channels, and she got a message saying that she's not subscribed to it. I told her to call Verizon to ask them to turn on the national HD channels - she should be able to get them with the HD DVR, even though they're downrezzed. I know HD customers who didn't have their HD channels turned on, and had to call Verizon to get them turned on. Unfortunately most installers just check out the local HD channels to verify things are working. But the locals are carried in the clear, so they're turned on for everyone.

Tell your coworker to request a box be sent to her instead of having a tech come out.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> I think it's pretty funny that a phone company sent someone door to door to do surveys


I agree. Did you ask for ID? Did you let them in the house? You know where I'm going with this....


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

I finally got around to checking whether or not Verizon left my copper lines installed when they put in FIOS. Not only are the copper lines still there but the junction box outside my house is still mounted on the outside wall. The lines are probably disconnected from the box out by the street but everything else looks untouched.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Directv superwoman said:


> if you get a heated dish or even spray pam on your dish the snow will stick less. And directv will give discounts to meet the fiios price just call and say fios is knocking st the door and like magic your bill will be lower and also ask for an upgrade you got to get hd


like magic?


----------

